# Where ?



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

After a beer or two there was a discussion about a Portuguese walled town" with golf courses and a posh equestrian centre somewhere near the Silver Coast beach which has had financial problems so its infrastructure is partially built and some houses sold but the development has stalled. Does anyone have a name for this place so I can google it further?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I am guessing you mean the 'Campo Real' development near Obidos

Portugal's royal flush: Zara Phillips is wisely having a home built on the Silver Coast | Daily Mail Online


----------

